# Question about tires



## Highlander712 (Jul 24, 2021)

So naturally, when driving a lot, you add a lot of miles to your car. 

I have had my tires rotated once, and have tried the trick with the penny head to test the depth of the treads. The tires LOOK fine, no signs of wear and tear, and the treads look practically new. 

However, these tires are almost five years old. I have heard people say that you should never keep tires for longer than that.

Here's the thing, I don't want to roll up into some tire place and ask if the tires need replacing, (because they are in the business, and are probably going to insist that they be replaced). However, at the same time, I certainly do not want to risk some major hazard on the road that could have been avoided if I had just replaced the tires. 


My questions here, has anyone ever had tires that last longer than the five year standard that I see on a lot of automotive forums ? If the tires are holding normal air pressure,don't look worn or anything, is it still a good idea to just break down and get new ones ?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Highlander712 said:


> So naturally, when driving a lot, you add a lot of miles to your car.
> 
> I have had my tires rotated once, and have tried the trick with the penny head to test the depth of the treads. The tires LOOK fine, no signs of wear and tear, and the treads look practically new.
> 
> ...


Please turn your license in, and never drive again.


----------



## Highlander712 (Jul 24, 2021)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Please turn your license in, and never drive again.


Well, I mean I have had brand new tires belt slip on me in less than 1,000 miles that were Michelin. Though in all honesty, I'll probably just talk to my mechanic.


----------



## Highlander712 (Jul 24, 2021)

The date code puts them right at four years. I just checked


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

How many miles have you put on them? Are they 60000 miles rated? 80000 miles rated? Buy a tread depth gauge and get a real measurement. Are they wearing evenly? 4 yrs old is not generally an issue.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

What kinda car Tesla??


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Your TNC inspection, if you have to do one that is, isn't being done right IMHO as they probably missed that date code.

I replace tires every 12-18 months due to mileage, so, YMMV obviously.

I'd swap them out every 4-5 years hopwever, because rubber degrades with time and temperature. Have an at fault accident with expired tires, and watch the lawyers come after you.


----------



## Highlander712 (Jul 24, 2021)

68350 said:


> How many miles have you put on them? Are they 60000 miles rated? 80000 miles rated? Buy a tread depth gauge and get a real measurement. Are they wearing evenly? 4 yrs old is not generally an issue.



I was just thinking of getting tread gauge before I drive tomorrow. With the penny test, I have tried it on various grooves and treads. It is pretty much the same on all of them. Plus, it drives and rides really smoothly. I'll have to look up the miles rating asap.


----------



## Highlander712 (Jul 24, 2021)

ANT 7 said:


> Your TNC inspection, if you have to do one that is, isn't being done right IMHO as they probably missed that date code.


Most of my driving is in North Mississippi and in Memphis, Tennessee. So no tnc inspections. The neighboring state of Arkansas that I also drive in, requires them, but I am guessing that since I am not located there, it is not required. Plus the states actually did away with inspection stations a few years ago.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Off topic here a bit.
Ok now if your looking for serious discounts on tires . What i now do is hit a local junk yard. Most of there cars were crashed meaning there are a lot of new cars with new tires .
I have been buying 17 and 18 inch tires with a retail price of 180 Junk yard sells them for 25 to 35 each ! 
Just buy them then have your local shop install them for 50 all four .


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

I agree with the other poster of noting the degradation of the rubber. However that being said, my sister-in-law had tires on her car for 10 years though she barely drove. So you may be fine, however I would still be very careful and cautious. Maybe get a recommendation from a mechanic or someone you trust.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Have an at fault accident with expired tires, and watch the lawyers come after you.


I don't think there is an official expiration date on tires.(not in the US anyway)
The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration says:

_"Some vehicle and tire manufacturers recommend replacing tires that are 6 to 10 years old, regardless of treadwear."_

There are have been studies suggesting that 6 years past the DOT date code should be the expiration date, and advocacy groups are pushing it.
_
"Current guidance suggests that tires should be expected to last a maximum of only six years."_

Tire manufacturers are now recommending the same, 6 years.

@Highlander712 
Your 4 year old tires should be ok, age wise, although 5-6 years is only a guide, and tires can degrade before then. There are many factors involved.

You don't need a penny to check tread depth as tires come with built in tire tread indicators. If the tread is the same level as the indicator, it's time to change.


----------



## Highlander712 (Jul 24, 2021)

Hey thanks for that information.


jjminor82 said:


> I agree with the other poster of noting the degradation of the rubber. However that being said, my sister-in-law had tires on her car for 10 years though she barely drove. So you may be fine, however I would still be very careful and cautious. Maybe get a recommendation from a mechanic or someone you trust.



Yeah, that was my main concern with the tires, being in a business like ours, a LOT of driving is involved, so I was worrying about possibly speeding up the wearing out date. The treads and air pressure and such, seem just fine. But the key word is seems  However, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure, so that sounds like a good plan to get them checked


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Highlander712 said:


> So naturally, when driving a lot, you add a lot of miles to your car.
> 
> I have had my tires rotated once, and have tried the trick with the penny head to test the depth of the treads. The tires LOOK fine, no signs of wear and tear, and the treads look practically new.
> 
> ...


Any sign of dry rot ?

Any cracking between treads or on sidewalls ?

If the car is garaged . . . And NOT driven in direct sunlight . . . U.V. Rays from sunlight will not damage & dry the tires.

They may still be fine.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Highlander712 said:


> Well, I mean I have had brand new tires belt slip on me in less than 1,000 miles that were Michelin. Though in all honesty, I'll probably just talk to my mechanic.


Probably made in Mexico.

Your tires had an INTERNAL PROBLEM.

probably due to rusted steel belts.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> Off topic here a bit.
> Ok now if your looking for serious discounts on tires . What i now do is hit a local junk yard. Most of there cars were crashed meaning there are a lot of new cars with new tires .
> I have been buying 17 and 18 inch tires with a retail price of 180 Junk yard sells them for 25 to 35 each !
> Just buy them then have your local shop install them for 50 all four .


Or buy auction tires from govt. Agencies.

Taken off vehicles brand new.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

The tires should be rotated every oil change - as for replacing them that depends on your driving and road conditions. European tires like Michelin and pirelli have high initial grip but don’t heat cycle well, they get really slippery, hard or get squirmy at 50% Japanese and German tires tend to last to the wear bars well. I always buy continentals now. The lx25 for suvs or the ht cross contact terrain are great tires, use tirerack.com to find the best tires for your budget, most places will price match them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> Your TNC inspection, if you have to do one that is, isn't being done right IMHO as they probably missed that date code.
> 
> I replace tires every 12-18 months due to mileage, so, YMMV obviously.
> 
> I'd swap them out every 4-5 years hopwever, because rubber degrades with time and temperature. Have an at fault accident with expired tires, and watch the lawyers come after you.


Time 
Temperature 
Humidity 
Ultra Violet Rays from sunlight is the biggest killer.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Highlander712 said:


> The date code puts them right at four years. I just checked


They could have been on the shelf in a climate controlled warehouse in the dark for a year or 2 before they were purchased & installed.


----------



## Highlander712 (Jul 24, 2021)

tohunt4me said:


> Any sign of dry rot ?
> 
> Any cracking between treads or on sidewalls ?
> 
> ...


Nope, no signs of cracks, no signs of rot. 

When you say, not driven in direct sunlight, I am not sure what you mean ? Most of my driving is in the afternoons of the day. I do not have a garage I park it in, but I do park it under a carport ?


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Wow, you can’t be driving that much if they last 5years, I get a year from my front tyres, and maybe 1.5years with my rear tyres, 
Rotating them is a Tyre shop scam, so they wear out faster, making you buy more tyres more often, they should never need to be rotated in this job, but for private use then maybe.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Rotation of tires is only effective when your drive train is in excellent mechanical condition. Alignment must be good and shock/struts/springs in good condition. Otherwise your just spreading the wear over 4 tires instead of the effected tire. 

Your tires only seem to last longer because you're spreading the wear and tear over a larger area.

In this business I go through two sets of tires a year minimum. Roughly 10 oil changes.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Forget how long they've been on the car.

Miles + visual inspection. You can pick up nails, etc, for a very slow leak.

Wear indicator is your friend. It never lies.

Check pressure at least twice weekly.

Buy new. Worth the expense.

I have literally replaced 1000's of tires on my ex fleet of taxis.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

As long as the car hasn't been sitting in one spot for long, you should be fine. I have had "Sunday driver" cars that only got 3-5K a year and tires will ast 6-8 years with no issue as long as the car gets moved once in a while so you don't get a flat spot on the tire. Doesn't sound like you are driving much, I kill a set of tires on my van every 2 years or so.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Rotation of tires is only effective when your drive train is in excellent mechanical condition. Alignment must be good and shock/struts/springs in good condition. Otherwise your just spreading the wear over 4 tires instead of the effected tire.
> 
> Your tires only seem to last longer because you're spreading the wear and tear over a larger area.
> 
> In this business I go through two sets of tires a year minimum. Roughly 10 oil changes.


Wouldn't it be much better to spread the wear over the 4 tires? Otherwise if your drivetrain kills 1 of the 4 fast, then you'll need a new tire and it will have more tread than the other 3, negatively affecting handling.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Wouldn't it be much better to spread the wear over the 4 tires? Otherwise if your drivetrain kills 1 of the 4 fast, then you'll need a new tire and it will have more tread than the other 3, negatively affecting handling.


Just fix the issue related to the one tire. A well maintained driver train will wear pretty even. If one tire wears more then the others... I'd say you need some fixing on the suspension.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Rotation of tires is only effective when your drive train is in excellent mechanical condition. Alignment must be good and shock/struts/springs in good condition. Otherwise your just spreading the wear over 4 tires instead of the effected tire.
> 
> _Your tires only seem to last longer because you're spreading the wear and tear over a larger area._
> 
> In this business I go through two sets of tires a year minimum. Roughly 10 oil changes.



Dude, front tires wear out faster than rear tires, the steering tires get more wear. Front wheel drive vehicles experience additional wear from the "drive" tires wearing faster as well. Rear wheel drive vehicles the difference isn't as extreme.

What you're doing is spreading out the wear and tear so the 4 tires wear out at about the same rate.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

everyone is an expert lol....


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Dude, front tires wear out faster than rear tires, the steering tires get more wear. Front wheel drive vehicles experience additional wear from the "drive" tires wearing faster as well. Rear wheel drive vehicles the difference isn't as extreme.
> 
> What you're doing is spreading out the wear and tear so the 4 tires wear out at about the same rate.


Your right... Forgot to mention I drive a rear wheel vehicle. Also note they are rotated almost monthly. As for the cost, we get tires at cost so it's worth the effert.


----------



## Highlander712 (Jul 24, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> As long as the car hasn't been sitting in one spot for long, you should be fine. I have had "Sunday driver" cars that only got 3-5K a year and tires will ast 6-8 years with no issue as long as the car gets moved once in a while so you don't get a flat spot on the tire. Doesn't sound like you are driving much, I kill a set of tires on my van every 2 years or so.


Yeah, truth be known, I got the car used about two years ago. The first year I had it, I was lucky enough to have a full time job that was literally located one mile away. Then COVID struck and I ended up getting laid off in March 2020 and they cut our workforce. So most of us did not get called back. 

It has only been in the last six months that I have done a lot of driving. I started doing Uber in April, as a second job. And I have put a lot of miles on it since then.


----------



## Highlander712 (Jul 24, 2021)

Just a quick update. 

I was out doing deliveries this afternoon, and when I had some down time, I stopped in two different places. 

The first guy came out, looked at them, and said, that while mileage, and other factors can always play a part, with a four year old tire, it did not look like there was any problems, and that is usually when one hits above five years, that one should start thinking. 

The second guy said in the 6 year range, and that over 6 you start wandering into a dangerous territory. 

I said I had heard of people talking about tires just splitting open and flipping in some automotive forums, and he said, "Well, if you are talking about people that have been driving for over 8 years or so, and have obvious wear and tear, then you should start worrying"

Good news is, that when I started this job, I created a second bank account, and try to put money in the thing every week, sometimes 30 bucks, sometimes 100, it varies. It is not as big as I would like naturally, but I would like to have an emergency fund, for such scenarios.
Bad news is, I damned near cleaned it out two months ago, with a new fuel pump, new water pump, and new belts. Such is life I suppose


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Highlander712 said:


> Just a quick update.
> 
> I was out doing deliveries this afternoon, and when I had some down time, I stopped in two different places.
> 
> ...


It happens, I just went in for a grand for new front wheel bearings and brakes. My 12 year old van with 170k miles is driving like a champ. 
I get in trouble when I say this but my last set of tires were almost bald when I replaced them, ran them about 5k after I got to the tread wear. I drove very carefully especially in the rain till I had the funds to replace them. You do what you have to do.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

My 7-year old snow tire I just took off from the OR1E research vehicle.
Tire was mounted last November before snow season.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

The All-season M+S tire I replaced before snow season. It was marked 20081100 of my original purchase from Transportation Research Corporation under the contract with US Dept. of Energy and or Oak Ridge National Lab. One can see the dry rot and crack in the groove and uneven wearing with exposed steel and FG plies.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

New maintenance item . Tire rack oem replacement $145


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> In this business I go through two sets of tires a year minimum. Roughly 10 oil changes.


I replace one set of tires every year, and also do 4 syntheticoil changes per year.


----------

